#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

## mohamad3010

hi everyone. another gift! :   *API 650 2014  and  API 653  2014*



*link:*
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

*(rar file  is compressed with Winrar 5 )*
enjoy.See More: API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

----------


## Oilandgas

Do you have also the API 575 third edition April 2014?

----------


## xx_man270

thank you so much

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks my dear

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks mohamad3010

----------


## mutrosa

thanks mohamad3010

----------


## ceferino

many thanks

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent!!!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

Thank you for share, very useful

Wassalam

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

Thank you for share, very useful

Wassalam

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## Keyson

Thanks Mohamad

See More: API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

----------


## mrbeen

hello all,


Intergraph PV Elite 2015 is launch....


enjoy.....

----------


## mrbeen

hello all,


Intergraph PV Elite 2015 is launch....


enjoy.....

----------


## zwarsz

Thanks!!!!!!!!

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?

----------


## tessios

files seems broken 
please re-upload plz

----------


## Koshala

Truely professional

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Could anyone share API STD 620 (Latest edition) please?

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i uploaded API 620 and other standards 2014 reversion in this post :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks Mohamad3010.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much_Mohamad3010.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. new link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ukok

Thank You So Much....

See More: API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## mohsinndt

Asak Mohamad,

The link is prompting as file deleted.

Can I have your guidance please.

Thanks.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. new link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please check it and inform me.

----------


## mohsinndt

Hi,

Yes, I could download it. My sincere thanks.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank a lot, The PRO.

----------


## Erik3010

The link is broken

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear

----------


## mohamad3010

new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please upload

----------


## acier58

> please upload



Copy and paste this link "4shared.com/rar/fxA0Gredba/API_650__653__2014.html"

----------


## akashdruva892

Sir link removed  :Frown: 

please reupload

----------


## akashdruva892

SIR CAN U PROVIDE THE FOLLOWING DOCS
SSPC  PA 2 Procedure for Determining Conformance to Dry Coating Thickness Requirements,
May 2012

SSPC Surface Preparation Guide, the following sections only:
 SSPC‐SP1 Solvent Cleaning, 2004
 SSPC‐SP3 Power Tool Cleaning, 2004
 SSPC‐SP5 NACE 1 White Metal Blast Cleaning, 2007
 SSPC‐SP6 NACE 3 Commercial Blast Cleaning,2007


 SSPC‐SP7 NACE 4 Brush‐Off Blast Cleaning, 2007
 SSPC‐SP10 NACE 2 Near‐White Blast Cleaning, 2007
 SSPC‐SP11 Power Tool Cleaning to Bare Metal, 2012See More: API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

----------


## zapata

> Sir link removed 
> 
> please reupload



Post number 28 is good , the link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and paste   4shared.com/rar/fxA0Gredba/API_650__653__2014.html

----------


## sahsa741

Thanks a lot.

----------


## carlos_llv

links are broken

----------


## Engineer2332

Bro 4shared.com link is not working. :Grumpy:

----------


## LokeshRaja

Dear Mate*

Please upload back API 650 2014 and API 653 2014.

Thanks in advance

----------


## LokeshRaja

Thanks a lot

----------


## cardin94

link is dead  :Frown:

----------


## tridata

thanks for sharing..

----------


## abes

Hello*

Can anyone share API 541 & 547 including the datasheets in excel?

----------


## shitoon

the link is not working .. can you upload it here please

----------


## Balkhi

Yup its not working. Please upload again. Thank you.

----------


## txxsjstr

Hello* I am new to this thread and was trying to view the API 650 & 653 2014 editions but it will not work.  It says the link is invalid.  Can anyone help?  Thank you in advance.

See More: API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

----------


## cheongpl

TQ..

----------


## Rocknee

Any new working link??
Thanks in advance..

----------


## Muhammad Rafiq

Can you send the API 653 edition 2014

----------


## Muhammad Rafiq

How can i download API 563 edition 2014, Any body can tell me?

----------


## Muhammad Rafiq

I can not able to download API 653, any body can help me?

----------


## kidpresentable

The link is no longer working. Can someone repost?

----------


## IHannah

None of these links work anymore  :Frown:  I could use the new API 653 2014  :Big Grin:

----------


## nAsh81

Please upload again  :Smile: 
Thank you

----------


## abidme

Above link not working plz update it
.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Thank you mohamad3010
Can you please reload the link?
With my best regards.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Thank you mohamad3010,
Can you please reload the link.
With my best regards.

----------


## kgk092

can u please re-share the link.

See More: API 650 & 653  2014 edition download here.

----------


## insp_k

Great!! Thumbs up for your selfish-less sharing

----------


## chtm

oops, the link is not working. Would anyone help re-upload it? Thanks.

----------

